# Name my Hyena!



## Tannonclaw (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys- I wasn't sure where to put this but I think an author would likely give me the best advice for names.

I have a female hyena character that is depicted in this image: 
http://d.facdn.net/art/tannonclaw/1295175758.tannonclaw_keemeowmeow2.png

I realized that despite the fact that I've had this character and used it for about two years, I never settled on a name for her.

She is an inverted hyena, dark grey with white spots, one white spot that's actually over her left eye, not the right as depicted. She also doesn't normally sport the purple hair, but it looked nice in the image (it's often times just black or dark grey) with violet eyes. I kind of used her in a soldier-esque manner most of the time so she was a bit boyish. This girl seems to be a favorite of my friends and watchers.

I want to keep drawing her but I need name suggestions to finally settle on for some new images.
Any ideas guys?​


----------



## CannotWait (May 4, 2011)

Tannonclaw said:


> Hey guys- I wasn't sure where to put this but I think an author would likely give me the best advice for names.
> 
> I have a female hyena character that is depicted in this image:
> http://d.facdn.net/art/tannonclaw/1295175758.tannonclaw_keemeowmeow2.png
> ...


 
I'm going to need to know her origins, otherwise it might not make sense.

Like naming someone from South Africa "Phyllis Worthington".


----------



## Tannonclaw (May 4, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I'm going to need to know her origins, otherwise it might not make sense.
> 
> Like naming someone from South Africa "Phyllis Worthington".


 
Alright, I'll say that the time period is modern or more futuristic and I'd say she's more African in origin. I always pictured her coming from a pack like most hyenas do. Relatively young, maybe between 16 to 20. There isn't really a developed story with this character, only really a design and a slight personality. I'd say she most often feels vulnerable, is a more serious character, and has a fighting streak.

I hope that helps but if there's anything else that would help I'll try to provide. Beyond that there's not much I could provide as far as a story because there isn't really much of one to be honest.


----------



## CannotWait (May 4, 2011)

Ekene, Imani, Makena, Nkiru, Ntombi, Rutendo, Yejide.


----------



## Ley (May 4, 2011)

Iayla (ee-ay-luh), Opi, Inoue..


----------



## Tannonclaw (May 4, 2011)

Wow I really love these suggestions. Definitely something I would pick. I'm going to try to pick from some in a few minutes after I try and test my sentiments and if they may have any symbolism or anything like that.
I really appreciate it guys.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 4, 2011)

Generally when I'm thinking of a name, I do one of two things:
a) Look up lists of names online and pick one (good for cultures or nationalities I'm not familiar with).
b) Make up an appropriate name through convoluted evolution of words.  So like this with this character, she's a hyena, which is a scavenging kind of animal.  French word for scavenger is _charognard_, so if she's African maybe name her Charon Ngobo, or something.  Or come up with your own through similar means.

Obviously, I find b to be the most fun.


----------



## CannotWait (May 4, 2011)

That's a good idea too.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 5, 2011)

Fatima Mahmoud Rasheed Mahmoud Abdul-Hafiz
or
finallyfast.com


----------

